# How to register minis



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OK, so this year I'll probably (God willing) be having two LaManchas kid out with F1 mini Munchies.

I can't register them with ADGA, can I? The does are both ADGA registered LaManchas and the buck is an ADGA registered Nigerian Dwarf.

If they can't be registered with ADGA, is there a registry for F1's?

I want to know so I can pass the scoop on to potential buyers...

Thanks!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

From what I've been told you can't register them with adga, but you can with mdga!! I really like the mdga website, it's easy to navigate and they even do online shows!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I just checked with ADGA and the person who responded seemed offended that I even asked. (Darn those Nigerians! ;-) ) I'll look into MDGA to see what's involved. Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, they do F1s. I recently registered 2, you just have to give them pictures of the goat (body and profile) and of the dam's and sire's registration papers if they aren't MDGA registered.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm going to be registering mine with MDGA.


----------

